# Getting my first CNC



## Henry360 (Jan 23, 2016)

I am a woodworker with a small shop in San Francisco. I do custom furniture, cabinets and recently launched a new product. I am also getting my first CNC which I am hoping is going to help me make my product as well as increase the volume and quality of work I can handle. Being my first CNC I have lots of questions and want to be part of a community as two or more heads are always better than one.:|:|

First Q: I am getting a Shop Sabre pro 408 10'x5' cnc router. What kind of compressed air filter can I get away with? I have no idea.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the router forum Henry.


----------



## wbrisett (Feb 12, 2011)

You may have better luck with an answer in a specific CNC forum... You can try: CNCzone.com-CNC Machines, CadCam ,Classifieds, Metalworking,Woodworking

I haven't seen too many people here using CNC equipment, most of us are using standalone routers either mounted in tables or freehand.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

There is a CNC forum here, as well.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

You want to start out right, and eliminate long time consuming learning curves go with Vectric CAD/CAM software. It will make you far more money in a shorter time.


----------



## C550th (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh yea a UC-100 USB controller should be mandatory as well for your Gecko G540 Stepper Driver.


----------

